# Anthem denying rev code 278 for implant charges



## Dneely (Jan 21, 2021)

Hello,
 Our facility has recently been receiving denials only on our Anthem claims stating rev code 278 need HCPCS codes attached. We have not been able to get any guidance on why this is occurring. Any info is helpful from anyone having the same issue.


----------



## thomas7331 (Jan 21, 2021)

Revenue code 278 is for implanted devices, and it's pretty common for these to have an associated HCPCS code, and there are unlisted codes (e.g. L8699) available for those items that don't have specific code.  Your contract with the payer may require this in order to be able to calculate the reimbursement for the claim correctly.  It shouldn't be a very difficult task to identify these codes and add them to the claim to resolve the issue.  I'd also recommend checking to verify that the charges your facility is billing under this revenue code are actually implanted devices - if they are not, then they'd be more appropriately billed with a different revenue code.


----------

